# TAFE NSW fees for temporary visa holders



## Bauhn

Hi there,

If you are a temporary visa holder, I have found this link for you, if you intend to study at TAFE NSW. It shows whether you need to pay tuition fees or not, depending on visa class.

Ironically it also shows the many different visa classes available that people might not know about.

http://www.oten.edu.au/otenweb/1/enrol/2011%20Temporary%20Visa%20Holders%20SEF.pdf


----------



## esme_daniella

Bauhn said:


> Hi there,
> 
> If you are a temporary visa holder, I have found this link for you, if you intend to study at TAFE NSW. It shows whether you need to pay tuition fees or not, depending on visa class.
> 
> Ironically it also shows the many different visa classes available that people might not know about.
> 
> http://www.oten.edu.au/otenweb/1/enrol/2011%20Temporary%20Visa%20Holders%20SEF.pdf


Hey Bauhn, thanks for your information...I been looking for this info for a while....


----------

